# 36er....Maybe



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm building a 8020 jig and I am going to try my hands at a 36er frame build here some 
pics of the jig with a 29er frame hanging in it....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Here are some pics of my first attemp at this frame building stuff!!!


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting approach, looks like your using straight gauge tubing..........nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## eclimber (Nov 19, 2010)

what's it going to weigh?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

eclimber said:


> what's it going to weigh?


A lot. The fun thing about a 36er is to be different.


----------



## Soldtotheman (Feb 12, 2011)

Hahahaha thats quality, I want to see this 36er when its done and dusted my friend


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Love it. I've been wanting to build a 36 for a long time now but haven't looked into it in over a year. Obviously coker tires. What rims? Do all the tires fit all the rims now or is there still an incompatibilty between some vendors?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Clean your tubes!*

It looks like you're welding right over the mill scale (I could be wrong). If you are, that's bad - make sure you've cleaned the last inch or so of the tube until it's bright/shiny.

-Walt


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

eclimber said:


> what's it going to weigh?


 Close to a metric ton!!!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Walt said:


> It looks like you're welding right over the mill scale (I could be wrong). If you are, that's bad - make sure you've cleaned the last inch or so of the tube until it's bright/shiny.
> 
> -Walt


 Thanx


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

smdubovsky said:


> Love it. I've been wanting to build a 36 for a long time now but haven't looked into it in over a year. Obviously coker tires. What rims? Do all the tires fit all the rims now or is there still an incompatibilty between some vendors?


 Rims and spokes from unicycle.com!!! as far as what fits what I dont know.


----------



## Bigggs (Jan 8, 2009)

Is that a 29er fork? Does the 36er tire clear it?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Bigggs said:


> Is that a 29er fork? Does the 36er tire clear it?


 Yes it is 29er fork that clears with about an 3/16"


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*36er!!!*

OK Here some more pics I'm about 90% DONE.....FLAME AWAY..haha!!!!


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

todwil said:


> FLAME AWAY!!!!


(Holds up lighter in approval)


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

I bet the tire rubs the fork in the corners. 

Otherwise, quick, dirty and functional. I like it!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Freaking awesome!*

In the future, I'm guessing you'll want to make your own fork - it will solve a lot of handling problems with the 36" wheels if you can do 80+mm rake. But that is a great first frame! Well done! Now go ride it!

-Walt


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I love how brutal and aggressive it looks! Can you get some more shots of little details such as the fork clearance? I like the way it looks, but it may rub like others speculate.


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

Flame = 0, Thumbs up = 1.
I was a little worried when I saw how close the DT was to the tire, but you fixed that up ASAP.
I will agree with Walt, cleaning the last inch (or more, depending on the joining method) will go a long ways in the durable weld/braze department. At a bare minimum go over it with some sand paper to get the bulk of the oils and contaminants off. They can cause porosity/voids in the weld as they try to boil/bubble to the surface of the puddle (amongst other things). Steel is pretty forgiving in that area, but the further you get from mild steel (not to say you don't need to prep mild steel), the more you should do to remove and prevent contamination (especially on stressed structural members).

Lecture over, from the looks of the ends of your DT, you "get it". Tell us how she wheelies.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What's the deal with 36" wheels?


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know....

Walt tells you to at least clean the joints before joining, you say yes, then you don't do it....Some sort of passive aggressive thing?

Also, are you MIG welding this? I don't have a huge problem with MIG. Looks pretty good. I may have considered gas welding it though as penetration can be better.

Otherwise, quick and dirty and pretty cool.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*I have always wondered*

...whether you could weld 4130 decently (and have the joints last) without cleaning them at all, in an abstract way. I have no interest in testing the proposition myself, but Todwil is going to be the guinea pig for us all, apparently.

Tod, what's the geometry on that sucker? And wear a helmet, dude.

-Walt



dbohemian said:


> I don't know....
> 
> Walt tells you to at least clean the joints before joining, you say yes, then you don't do it....Some sort of passive aggressive thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats on the first build. Make sure you let us know how it rides and what goes well plus if anything goes bad let us know as well. Sometimes a few mistakes help the learning process. God knows I am making tons of them on my trip down this road.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Walt said:


> ...whether you could weld 4130 decently (and have the joints last) without cleaning them at all, in an abstract way. I have no interest in testing the proposition myself, but Todwil is going to be the guinea pig for us all, apparently.
> 
> Tod, what's the geometry on that sucker? And wear a helmet, dude.
> 
> -Walt


 Bohm I did follow Walts advice but the pics and post didn't show all the progress I was a little further along before "shiny metal before welding" as for the MIG welder that's what
I have to use and I have welded lots of things together with my little Weldpack 100 . I
Used ER70 .023 wire.......I was hopin for the must not like your teeth comment. 
I wonder if the person that tried brazing a frame without lugs for the first time got the same comment " hope you don't mind some missing teeth" I believe you can weld a frame
With a mig welder with good result I would have similar result with TIG welder because my
Hand coordination SUUUCKS!!!I a two handed welder I shake to bad!!

Walt thanks for helpful criticism and comments!!!

Thanks everybody for your kind words!!!!


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Pictures can be deceiving but it didn't look to me like you cleaned things thoroughly enough.

I do believe MIG can work. The evidence is that millions of low end bicycle frames are made this way and seem to work quite well as long as the wall thickness is there. My biggest concern is getting adequate penetration due to poor welding technique. Most MIG bikes are robotically welded and they are very consistent.

I am impressed you were able to do that with what seems like a minimum of tools but I would advise finding an inexpensive gas setup. Used, they can be quite cheap and you can do better work than a MIG, let alone having more processes available to you (brazing, welding and lug brazing). BTW, I own two MIG welders so I know how handy they can be, just wouldn't do an HT with one that has as much stress as that one will.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Specs*

The Specs are;

HT/ST 71.5/73
WB 49"
SOH. 31.5"
TT. 26"
BB. 12.250-12.500
CS. 22". WOW
ST 18.5"

Bike weight 38#

Wheels/Tires. 19#s


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

If you don't mind my asking, How did you manage alignment? Did you need to cold set the frame? With TIG, I am trying to build my frames by carefully tacking and then when welding trying to apply beads in a way that will "pull" the tubes into the alignment that I need. I am not sure how that would apply to building with MIG although the principle should be the same.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

febikes said:


> If you don't mind my asking, How did you manage alignment? Did you need to cold set the frame? With TIG, I am trying to build my frames by carefully tacking and then when welding trying to apply beads in a way that will "pull" the tubes into the alignment that I need. I am not sure how that would apply to building with MIG although the principle should be the same.


I did as much welding in the jig as possible and let it cool down before I removed it, it's
Not perfect but I can't see it sitting in the saddle


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

This build looks awesome, and i cant wait to see the end result !
Is it going to be geared or stay single ?
Would a Alfine 8 with a excentric BB and slide out's be something to consider in a possible 2nd version if there is going to be one ? 
last january i saw a 36" cruiser in Berlin and i was realy impressed with the wheels on that thing.
There is a small clip on youtube of someone riding a 36er up some stairs, almost effortless.
I wonder how it handles in a straight line at high speed ?


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

Rabies010 said:


> I wonder how it handles in a straight line at high speed ?


As you'd imagine with nearly 20lbs of rotational weight, the Nimbus tires are a little bouncy at 45mph... I've not tried the Cokers yet...

Todwil: Are you running tubes or tubeless?

To convert to tubeless I used standard automotive valve stems and Stans 25mm tape to seal it up.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Probably*

I will probably run stans and tape but my rims where predrilled even bigger than the regular schrader valve and I can also see lite thru the seem where the rim is joined.

Brad did you silcone the seem or did you just double up the tape?

Rabies I am going to leave it a SS for now I am trying to find a 26 or 28 tooth cog
For the rear I may some day make it a 10 speed with the new 36 cassette!!


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

todwil said:


> I will probably run stans and tape but my rims where predrilled even bigger than the regular schrader valve and I can also see lite thru the seem where the rim is joined.
> 
> Brad did you silcone the seem or did you just double up the tape?
> 
> ...


I just double taped. I'd have sent the rim back if I could see light through it. Silicone might happen next time, but It'll hold 50psi (on the nimbus) for over 45 days.

On the schrader: That's why I said use an automotive valve stem (not a bicycle one). The tubes they use are motorcycle tubes. Just pull it through like you do on a car rim. My only seal is on the inside portion of the rim, but it fits up nice and works. If yours is still too big for that, then could can rig up a thread in valve stem with rubber washers. You'll save over 1lb per rim(if you are using a 29er tube), closer to 1.5lbs if 36er tube by going tubeless.

You'll want more gear if you ride it on anything but pavement, when off road I often use my 22 and 36 cassette...


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice work. I see you used all straight gauge, what are the tubing specs?


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Well.......is she flexy? Mine is.....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

marks_bike said:


> Nice work. I see you used all straight gauge, what are the tubing specs?


 top tube seat and chain stays .035 seat tube .065 niner brand BB shell and eccentric 
Paragon OS HT and drop outs The down tube is a chunk .049 1.5" but my JD2 bender 
Wrinkled .035 and my harbor freight tubing roller flatten the tubing out so on Clownie 2
Im ordering different rollers for my HF bender from Swag Racing so I can radius the 
Tubing to clear the front tire and improve stand over but first Im going to ride the piss
Out of Clownie 1!!!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Smokebikes said:


> Well.......is she flexy? Mine is.....


 Dont know yet I have done the parking lot test BUT I will let you know how it rides 
Soon!!!


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Its easy to check alignment with your jigature. You just might have to disassemble it and run over to the hardware store.



















So I modified this idea I got from Neil at frameforum. I guess he used some thing similar back in the day. So use your BB mount,a t-nut, small stud, a coupling nut (much thicker then a regular nut) , a jam nut(normally thinner then a regular nut), fender washer and a stud with a point on it. Using some math, your drawing and a caliper set the pointer to the right height of the area you want to check,drop out or head tube, Then mount the frame up on one side. flip it over to check the other side. I have 2 pointers and check the drop outs and head tube at the same time I just swing the frame a bit.

Also I mounted a piece of 80/20 to my bench. I use it to mount various items like my tube notcher , wheel truing stand ect.ect. Kind of a pain to mount correctly as you have to use shims and a strait edge and buddy to bolt it square but well worth the cost in beer.

Tim


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks great!
Raw, rebelious and overall well done!
Sweet jig as well
Thanks !


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*OK. Ride Report*

Well it rides like a 38# bike I put 16 miles on it the first ride 7.5 miles gearing was 
32/28 which was a little low it dechained twice I think this is from the cassette gear flexing
Or the cog is wore out since it from an old one I cut apart also I broke the rear driver
I think it broke a paw but I didn't take it apart to see just replaced ,it the hubs are
Shimano deore I know I know there cheap I'll be replacing them soon.

Tonite I rode about 8.5 miles gearing is 32/25 this might be alittle high but no dechaining
Today but climbs are tougher for sure, more hike-a-bike than normal I didn't feel any front
Tire rubbing the fork but the pebbles were doing a dance between the tire and stem hole
BIG BRAKES are a must to stop all that tire plus 302# rider.

Its steering felt like it had a damper this probably from the lack of trail on the fork this 
Wasnt concerning just different.

All in all fun to ride!!!

More to come......

Todd


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

That is awesome

Just curious but what fork is that?


If I ever made a bike frame I am still not sure if it would be endomorphic or 36erific but leaning towards a 36er.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

ericpulvermacher said:


> That is awesome
> 
> Just curious but what fork is that?
> 
> If I ever made a bike frame I am still not sure if it would be endomorphic or 36erific but leaning towards a 36er.


 Thanks the fork is from my old Jamis exile 9r it barely clears with about 3/16" I may
have get Walt to build me a fork with more clearence.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Final welding off to the Powder Man*

Heres the last thing, probably in the wrong order but Im left handed so seemed right to 
me now off to the Powder Tech 2 for some Slime Green!!!


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

todwil said:


> Heres the last thing, probably in the wrong order but Im left handed so seemed right to
> me now off to the Powder Tech 2 for some Slime Green!!!


 Naa I think you got it right. Finish welding then paint.


----------



## tybeede (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice build... Personally, I like the get it done with the tools you have method if you're the end customer. This just makes me want a 36" wheel bike more... gotta finish the new cross bike before I can start on one though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What is the lure of a 36" wheel bike? I think they look really cool.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What is the lure of a 36" wheel bike? I think they look really cool.


For manufacturers it might be the ability to be first on the bandwagon?

For riders it would be the ability to ride up stairs with less effort?

I'm waiting for someone to build a FS Pennyfarthing myself.  

Either way, congrats todwil!!!!!!!!!! You've done a great job so far. Continue to learn and improve your skills! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of wheel/rim options are there in 36" ?
I could only find 2 types, 36h and 48h double wall.


----------



## tybeede (Apr 2, 2011)

I think part of the lure might be for tall people. If you ride a really big frame even 29er wheels start to look small. Plus, they look really cool and it is fun to try something new.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I wanted to build a frame for a while now and when I saw Black Sheeps Zamer
At the gates booth at Interbike Outdoor I decided that 36er would be my first the 
Unicycle people were also at outdoor and talked to them about rims and spokes


Final Pics Soon!!!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Final Pics of PAYASO!!!!*

Here are some more pics this is as done as it will befor a while!!!!


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome! How's it ride? Those are some looooooooong chainstays...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, that's tight! Nice looking bike. How much does it weigh?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

what size rotors are those? they look like 140mm's in comparison to the larger wheels.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I would go one size up on the brakes for such a heavy bike.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thanx*

It rides like a bike...haha...yep stays are 22" I will try and shorten them on Payaso ll
The front tire clearance is tight about 3/16"...payaso weights 38# as it sits today the rotors
Are 185's they seem to work OK I was a little worried.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I thought for sure the rotors were 160's.


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

I have 203's on mine and have had at least 10 people tell me that I should upgrade them to larger rotors... I have no problems shutting it down from 45mph; though it is a bit bouncy up with the large tires and low pressure. I ended up going with hydraulic's over the avid7's as it was hard to properly modulate consistently in technical sections. 185's are likely okay; depending on how you want to use the bike.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Brad Bedell said:


> As you'd imagine with nearly 20lbs of rotational weight, the Nimbus tires are a little bouncy at 45mph... I've not tried the Cokers yet...
> 
> Todwil: Are you running tubes or tubeless?
> 
> To convert to tubeless I used standard automotive valve stems and Stans 25mm tape to seal it up.


 Brad are you using the rubber car valves or the metal valves?


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

Medium length rubber ones. But metal ones should work also.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Whats the axle to crown measurement on the fork?

Tim


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

TimT said:


> Whats the axle to crown measurement on the fork?
> 
> Tim


 18.125" roughly, the tires arent quite 36".


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Proof of Concept*

How many miles till I can say Mig welding was a success?  
Payaso has 70 miles on it.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

todwil said:


> 18.125" roughly, the tires arent quite 36".


Interesting.....you know Orgin 8 has a "carbon" fork that has a 465mm (18.307") A2C. not sure if your getting any rubbing but it could give better clearance.

Tim


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

TimT said:


> Interesting.....you know Orgin 8 has a "carbon" fork that has a 465mm (18.307") A2C. not sure if your getting any rubbing but it could give better clearance.
> 
> Tim


 I believe that measurement is from the race seat portion of the crown I have Saso 
carbon and thats were it measures 465mm....I want to email them (Saso) to see if
they would be interested in making a little longer fork.


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd be interested in a strong fork that's a bit longer with around a 95 offset. 

How'd your tubeless conversion go?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Brad Bedell said:


> I'd be interested in a strong fork that's a bit longer with around a 95 offset.


What is your current head angle and trail, and what is your target trail?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Not yet Im waiting on a new front hub....I have the valve stems :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

todwil said:


> It rides like a bike...haha...yep stays are 22" I will try and shorten them on Payaso ll
> The front tire clearance is tight about 3/16"...payaso weights 38# as it sits today the rotors
> Are 185's they seem to work OK I was a little worried.


Looks sweet.

For the 36" wheeled bikes what about a curved seat tube with a matching curved seat post. Would gain additional tire clearance while being able to suck up the rear tire closer. Sure that it could be done, just a pain getting the curves to match though I'd imagine.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

crux said:


> Looks sweet.
> 
> For the 36" wheeled bikes what about a curved seat tube with a matching curved seat post. Would gain additional tire clearance while being able to suck up the rear tire closer. Sure that it could be done, just a pain getting the curves to match though I'd imagine.


 I just ordered the swag offroad 1 3/8" rollers to try just that on Payaso II


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*150 Miles On Payaso 20 Miles Tubeless*

I have 150 miles on Payaso no problems I finally made it tubeless this is easier than
all my other bikes tape and automotive rubber valve stems Stans and air SUPER 
SIMPLE!!! Payaso weights a pound less!!! Mig welds still holding


----------



## summarex (May 9, 2010)

*Tall boy bikes*

Yeah At 5-6 or so I've always felt bad for the very tall. Outside of breathing theoretically cleaner air they seem to get the worst of everything. They look odd even on 29ers, like big kids on tricycles, almost as if they are about to tip over forward. I've always wanted to design a 36er for the very tall just to have them experience what riding an mtb is really all about. But I've noticed that in the name of preserving some of the nimbleness of the 26ers and 29ers, 36er frames tend to be too short for their wheels and 36ers seem to be way too short for their wheelbase, even to the point that they look dorky. I would make a 36er frameset about 12 inches longer in wheelbase than what you might find on a 29er. Of course the turning radius would be longer and the bike less nimble. But if you are 6.2 or bigger you aint going to be nimble anyway! This way if you are a very tall rider you would be far more comfortable and stable on a bike geometrically designed for you rather than one designed for shorter people and adapted to you! I have even been thinking of 48ers but I don't think there are wheels that size.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

TodWil:

Nice, really nice build. (Good color scheme, too)

Question for you on brakes. Could you use rim brakes on this build, with the right custom fork? Will the rims accept them? I'm thinking thats a way out of the need for large disk brakes..

thanks, zip


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thanx, 200 miles so far so good*

Yea I like green and people who like it like it and people who dont, it makes them MAD!!
Yes you could use rim brakes if you wanted, the rims have a braking surface.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

You could use V's and disc brakes to slow that beast down.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Payaso II*

Coming SOON......Payaso II....I will have pics just as soon as me and my camera can
become freinds again!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, buy your camera and take it to the movies to make up again, and take some pics....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Another failure*

But the frame still holding but the chain ring nots so good I dont know if the ring 
bolt broke or fell out but I had just PM'd Payaso I went back and looked for the 
bolt...no luck finding it Im going to try the rennen ring that has threaded bosses.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sucks that that happened but looks like you got some cool bike art (hopefully with a good story) to share with friends, family, and riding buddies!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, 
Anyone near San Francisco has a 36er to test ride ?
I'm writing a paper on those bikes and need some riding experience on it.
Thanks !


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Sucks that that happened but looks like you got some cool bike art (hopefully with a good story) to share with friends, family, and riding buddies!


 NAW no great story just hurt feelings and a mile push...coast...walk back to the truck!:thumbsup:


----------



## iNtErNeT_rYaN (Jun 22, 2011)

I love this build. I'm going to have to look into these further. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

todwil said:


> View attachment 607835


I wanna see you put that wagon wheel leaning up against the wall in for the front wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I wanna see you put that wagon wheel leaning up against the wall in for the front wheel :thumbsup:


Sure but I ain't taping the horns to the handle bars!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

todwil said:


> Sure but I ain't taping the horns to the handle bars!!!


Do it :yesnod:


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

Great bike, great color, Congrat's on building this 36-er. 

TBB


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thanx*

It was a lot of fun building and more fun ridin'.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Man that is sweet wish I could weld


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

jpeters said:


> Man that is sweet wish I could weld


 Thanx I wish I could weld.......BETTER! I shake to bad!!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL Its cool bro I love to see stuff like this its fun. I just wondering how much does it cost to build a frame like that?


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great job! It's wonderful to get feedback from other (presumably more experienced) people, and that is a major way that we learn. At the same time, as long as these bikes are just for you, and you're not selling them and claiming that they are anything other than what they are, then don't worry about your methods. Just do what you're able to do, with the tools you have. Improve and upgrade when you can.

I love it!


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey summarex,
Can your legs even touch the ground? Sounds like you should be riding a 26'r with 160mm cranks! Do you buy your cloths in the "boys" department? 6'2" and growing here............
Nice 36'r!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

TroyS600 said:


> Great job! It's wonderful to get feedback from other (presumably more experienced) people, and that is a major way that we learn. At the same time, as long as these bikes are just for you, and you're not selling them and claiming that they are anything other than what they are, then don't worry about your methods. Just do what you're able to do, with the tools you have. Improve and upgrade when you can.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Thanx





Yogii said:


> Hey summarex,
> Can your legs even touch the ground? Sounds like you should be riding a 26'r with 160mm cranks! Do you buy your cloths in the "boys" department? 6'2" and growing here............
> Nice 36'r!


 I was thinking more like 24r and 157.5 cranks


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

jpeters said:


> LOL Its cool bro I love to see stuff like this its fun. I just wondering how much does it cost to build a frame like that?


 The materials to build the frames is about $200.00 the tubing is all straight gauge 
chromoly nothing fancy the jig cost about $400.00 to do I googled "8020 bicycle jigs"
and I found one that I liked and he had a picture that had a simple piece count and 
dimensions and the centering cones I had made a local machine shop


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Moar Pictures Todwil. I love your bike!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*300 Miles so far so good*

I have 312 miles on payaso and now I am going to start PIII it should be about 2 1/2#
lighter with shorter chain stays maybe even a 1/4" shorter than PII pics when the laptop
Comes back. I cant load pics from my Ipad :madman::madman:


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool, I just heard that all the 36" stuff I want arrived @ Unicycle.UK. So I hope that I can start building in a few days/weeks.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tall Boy Bram said:


> Cool, I just heard that all the 36" stuff I want arrived @ Unicycle.UK. So I hope that I can start building in a few days/weeks.


Now this is getting interesting....
A 36er being build up "close" to home.
Can't wait to see this IRL !


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

where you are from? I'm from the Netherlands.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rotterdam, anderhalf tot 2u doortrappen....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Tall Boy Bram said:


> Cool, I just heard that all the 36" stuff I want arrived @ Unicycle.UK. So I hope that I can start building in a few days/weeks.


 Cool now get to building and post up the pics....lots of pics!!!



Rabies010 said:


> Rotterdam, anderhalf tot 2u doortrappen....


 WUUUT?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's from the edge of one city to another.
I can do it faster if i really want, but i lose a lot of time in the city.


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

I just send a mail to a big tube supplier here in NL. Hopefully they can make me a good price for some tubes.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Rabies010 said:


> Now this is getting interesting....
> A 36er being build up "close" to home.
> Can't wait to see this IRL !


depending where you are, there's one built in the UK, and at least one owner (of an american's 36er) in Germany (but I'm less sure about this one).

I couldn't ride one yet !
Hello, anyone with a 36er (not the Coker) in California ? Bay area ?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

davidfrench said:


> depending where you are, there's one built in the UK, and at least one owner (of an american's 36er) in Germany (but I'm less sure about this one).
> 
> I couldn't ride one yet !
> Hello, anyone with a 36er (not the Coker) in California ? Bay area ?


I'm from Rotterdam in the Netherlands.
So the UK or Germany is a bit to far away.
BTW, the first time i saw a 36er was in Berlin.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Rabies010 said:


> I'm from Rotterdam in the Netherlands.
> So the UK or Germany is a bit to far away.
> BTW, the first time i saw a 36er was in Berlin.


In Berlin ?
what kind of 36er ? a Coker ?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

davidfrench said:


> In Berlin ?
> what kind of 36er ? a Coker ?


This one :


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, this one is the Coker...
dunno if it count !


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

For me it was the first time i saw a 36er, and it got thinking of a MTB version.
Only thing is that i can't weld or have the place/space to try and build one with help from someone else.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sure you can find a small bike builder near you. 
First collect all info you'll need (here for example !)
Find the builder.
Draw what you're thinking/dreaming together
Buy the wheels.
Build it with him.
Ride...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know, i know...
But i am still in the progress of building a Pugsley, also big wheels. 
And that is my 1st priority.
The last month i caught myself lurking at a Karate Monkey quite a few times.
So maybe it's better to skip the 29er and go bigger, as i will probably keep wondering how it would/could be to have a 36er.
Maybe in due time...

But for now, i will follow this and the Payaso II build. 
(i wish there were some more 36er threads)
And the frame-building threads i have looked at so far are at least inspirational as well.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

All depends on your size (high) and needs.
I decided not to have more than 2 bikes (1 road 72cm - 1 mountain XXL)
at my size (almost 2 meters) I know that my 3rd bike will be a 36ers...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am 1.94 and around 240 pounds, that's 1 of the reasons why a Pug was so apealing.
But i can totaly see a 36er with a 8spd Alfine replacing my 26" Cannondale for riding on the tarmac from city to city.
For the shorter trips in the city i will still have my 26" SS cadex.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

davidfrench said:


> I'm sure you can find a small bike builder near you.
> First collect all info you'll need (here for example !)
> Find the builder.
> Draw what you're thinking/dreaming together
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: wheels and gearing are really the only difference.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

3 days ago i asked the people at Sturmey Archer if they maybe made a 135mm version of the S2 Duomatick Kickback 2 speed hub.
This gives a bike the clean looks of a SS, but still have that little bit extra for climbing.
But unfortunately, they do not make a 135mm version...


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

Today I will order all the stuff I needed for the 36-ers. It arrived @ Unicycle.uk so it will be here in a few days. I also got a price for all the tubing but the main tube wasn't available anymore so I have to see what else I can use for the bikes.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Rabies010 said:


> 3 days ago i asked the people at Sturmey Archer if they maybe made a 135mm version of the S2 Duomatick Kickback 2 speed hub.
> This gives a bike the clean looks of a SS, but still have that little bit extra for climbing.
> But unfortunately, they do not make a 135mm version...


Alfine ?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

That would be my 2nd choice.
But the SA has no cables, so it just looks cleaner.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

that's true...


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Rabies010 said:


> That would be my 2nd choice.
> But the SA has no cables, so it just looks cleaner.


Isn't this cheating?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

That depends on who you're asking...:ihih:


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

quick question, I skimmed both threads. What did you use to bend your chain stays with? I've been working on a fancy bender on the mill, but that's not finished up yet.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Jd2*



Brad Bedell said:


> quick question, I skimmed both threads. What did you use to bend your chain stays with? I've been working on a fancy bender on the mill, but that's not finished up yet.


 I have JD2 bender that I bend the chain and seat stays with I can get about 30deg
Bend without creasing the tubing. The radius tube are from a Harbor Freight radius
Bender with Swag off road rollers.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Tire discussion here :
http://forums.mtbr.com/650b-69er-new-wheel-trends/36er-tire-rim-discussion-733027.html


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Payaso as been retired I just put together my new bike the final pic before 
disassembly.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

disassembly ???


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Payaso new Home*

Here is Payaso I new home for now!!!


----------



## DJS68 (May 21, 2009)

*36er - The Big Kahuna*

Hey Guys,

Cool bikes. Here is a pic of my 36er I built a couple of years ago. I'm in the UK BTW.

If you are thinking of building one, do it. It still puts a stupid big smile across my face every time i ride it.

Cheers,

DJS


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of fork are you using, homebuilt ?
Looks impressive !
How tall are you btw ?


----------



## DJS68 (May 21, 2009)

I made the forks using a regular triple clamp set up.

I'm about 6' 1". Karen is 5' 2". She can ride it just fine.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ha !
That must be a funny sight to see her ride that monster ?
And for as far as i can see the seatstays are also made in very nice way.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

DJS68 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Cool bikes. Here is a pic of my 36er I built a couple of years ago. I'm in the UK BTW.
> 
> ...


 I love this bike are you still running that fork?


----------



## DJS68 (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

Yup, I'm still running the fork. It works well and isn't too heavy.


----------



## DJS68 (May 21, 2009)

Karen looks great on the bike. I thought that it should be made so that we could both ride it. I'm going to build a new frame and Karen can have the old one, painted a different colour. She also wants tassels on the bars when she gets it.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

She looks much taller than 5'2" she is like 180cm!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey, just updating in case someone missed it, here is the poll for the tires :
http://forums.mtbr.com/650b-69er-new-wheel-trends/poll-36er-tires-744828.html

cheers


----------

